
Gestures + Reveal.JS - DanielRibeiro
http://www.chromeexperiments.com/detail/gesture-based-revealjs/
======
hayksaakian
Two things I don't like:

* multiple directional scrolling * hijacking my back button

At least they're trying. I would think you'd need something more sensitive
than a normal webcam for gesture detection, so that's a feat in itself.

~~~
DanielRibeiro
I really think that it was a cool hack by William Walter Wu. When I first saw
it I was expecting it to use Leap Motion[1], which made into HN's first page a
few days ago[2].

Getting Leap Motion integrated with Chrome would be amazing, because, you are
right, the webcam alone does not seem to be precise enough, as the author
said:

 _It took me a while to write and fine tune the detection algorithms. Even
then, the algorithms are only about 80% accurate_

[1] <https://www.leapmotion.com/>

[2] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5179335> and was not the first time:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4250536>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4170446>

------
laurentoget
the accuracy does not seem to have reached the level where it would be really
usable yet. 80% accuracy means every 5th slide the transition goes wrong. but
i suspect pouring some machine learning magic dust on this could get it there.

------
RaSoJo
super cool. can't wait to scare the pants off people at office >:)

------
camus
good experiment but accuarcy more like 10% than 80% , but again cool stuff ,
can make its effect during a talk in a conference.

~~~
iamrohitbanga
spend half an hour you will get good accuracy.

